# Thanks!



## Dave

At the request of a few members, a "thanks" button has now been implemented. If you come across a post you liked or enjoyed, but you don't really have anything to add to the conversion, just click the thanks button (next to the quote button) and your username will appear below the post indicating you liked the post.

I hope you all enjoy this feature! If you like it, be sure to "thank" me.


----------



## kendal

lol sorry just testing.


----------



## Kel

oh nice... and you can remove your thanks too.. if you change your mind, i guess...


----------

